# suche online-tcg



## Infernallord (6. März 2009)

hi

habe mal gestern aus langeweile nach nem kostenlosen
online trading card game alá magic o.ä.

kennt da jemand was? hab bis jetzt nur kostenpflichtige gefunden
oder spiele mit ähnlichem system


----------



## chopi (6. März 2009)

One Piece,Naruto und Dbz
(Ich heiss da btw auch Chopi)


----------



## Syane (6. März 2009)

Hab da ma auf dein Profil geklickt chopi ...du bist dort 1. Platz in der Online Liga ..bei 3 zu1 oderso .. Solange gobts die seiite noch nid oder?

Edit: Ach im insgesamt ranking bist 91 komisch komisch :>


----------



## chopi (6. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hab da ma auf dein Profil geklickt chopi ...du bist dort 1. Platz in der Online Liga ..bei 3 zu1 oderso .. Solange gobts die seiite noch nid oder?
> 
> Edit: Ach im insgesamt ranking bist 91 komisch komisch :>


Die Seite ist schon steinalt,nur wird die kaum besucht (und noch weniger Leute davon zocken One piece). ausserem mach ich meistens nur Funspiele,du solltest das also nicht ganz so ernst sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (6. März 2009)

Nein quatsch war nur überrascht ^^


----------



## Vartez (6. März 2009)

Gibts auch ne site für Warcraft ?

Würds gerne online spielen mein freund verliert immer und des wird auf dauer langweilig ^^


----------



## chopi (7. März 2009)

Angeblich ist das Spiel in bearbeitung auf der Seite,das ist es aber schon seit Monaten...


----------



## LoLTroll (8. März 2009)

von Magic gibt es auch sowas, nur finde ich es grad nicht...

edit: gefunden http://www.magic-league.com/download/apprentice.php


----------



## Deathstyle (8. März 2009)

Also wenn das Warcraft TCG läuft würd ichs bestimmt mal ausprobieren, so ist das eigentlich recht lustig - nur mag ich dafür kein Geld ausgeben.. ;>


----------



## Dark Rune (27. Dezember 2009)

Ist vielleicht ein wenig spät - aber wenn Ihr euch für online tcg's interessiert, solltet Ihr mal einen Blick auf www.fantasy-cards.net werfen. Das ist ein TCG, das im Browser in Echtzeit gespielt wird. Es ist ein Hobbyprojekt und deswegen komplett kostenlos.  

Das Regelwerk ist recht interessant und es gibt schon ca. 120 Karten.

Da ich selbst an der Entwicklung beteiligt bin, ist meine Meinung natürlich mit Vorsicht zu genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr es euch mal anschaut.

viele Grüße,
Marco


----------



## Mordeca1n (21. Juli 2010)

falls immer noch Interesse besteht
Fallen Worlds ist auch ein sehr interessantes Projekt.
Falls ihr meinen Link benutzt bekommt ihr auch ein zusätliches Booster Pack gleich bei der Anmeldung.
Würde mich freuen jemanden dort zu treffen

Mfg


----------



## Seph018 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich zock da lieber das gute alte Yu-Gi-Oh aufm GBA! Mal ehrlich, so bescheuert die Serie auch sein mag, so viel Spaß kann das Spiel an sich machen.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Ich zock da lieber das gute alte Yu-Gi-Oh aufm GBA! Mal ehrlich, so bescheuert die Serie auch sein mag, so viel Spaß kann das Spiel an sich machen.


jap da egb ich dri recht wobei die gba spiele im gegensatz zu echten duellen natürlich abloosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mal nen programm/spiel gehabt mit dem man yu gi oh über hamachi mit freunden spielen konnte :/ ich schau mal was das war

edit: ich hab zwar das programm gefunden zum spielen auf dem PC aber es klappt nicht über internet ka wieso :/


----------



## dreaddy (10. August 2010)

Könnte da noch www.nanofights.de empfehlen, nicht nur weil ich jemanden kenne, der da rein zufällig mitarbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ganz kostenfrei ist es nicht, aber ein Großteil der Karten kann dennoch erspielt und der Rest ertauscht werden, wenn man genug Zeit mitbringt und fleißig Ranglistenspiele macht.
Und naja momentan ist eh alles kostenlos, weil die Beta noch etwas läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Ich spiele ab und zu Urban-Rivals, ist aber wirklich nur mal so um sich abzulenken wärend man auf etwas wartet.


----------

